# Martin Luther on restoring fallen brethren



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 6, 2006)

Chapter 6, pp. 237-252 
Galatians 6:1-18 
__________
VERSE 1. Brethren, if a man be overtaken in a fault ye which are spiritual, restore such an one in the spirit of meekness.

If we carefully weigh the words of the Apostle we perceive that he does not speak of doctrinal faults and errors, but of much lesser faults by which a person is overtaken through the weakness of his flesh. This explains why the Apostle chooses the softer term "fault." To minimize the offense still more, as if he meant to excuse it altogether and to take the whole blame away from the person who has committed the fault, he speaks of him as having been "overtaken," seduced by the devil and of the flesh. As if he meant to say, "What is more human than for a human being to fall, to be deceived and to err?" This comforting sentence at one time saved my life. Because Satan always assails both the purity of doctrine which he endeavors to take away by schisms and the purity of life which he spoils with his continual temptations to sin, Paul explains how the fallen should be treated. Those who are strong are to raise up the fallen in the spirit of meekness.

This ought to be borne in mind particularly by the ministers of the Word in order that they may not forget the parental attitude which Paul here requires of those who have the keeping of souls. Pastors and ministers must, of course, rebuke the fallen, but when they see that the fallen are sorry they are to comfort them by excusing the fault as well as they can. As unyielding as the Holy Spirit is in the matter of maintaining and defending the doctrine of faith, so mild and merciful is He toward men for their sins as long as sinners repent.

The Pope's synagogue teaches the exact opposite of what the Apostle commands. The clerics are tyrants and butchers of men's conscience. Every small offense is closely scrutinized. To justify the cruel inquisitiveness they quote the statement of Pope Gregory: "It is the property of good lives to be afraid of a fault where there is no fault." "Our censors must be feared, even if they are unjust and wrong." On these pronouncements the papists base their doctrine of excommunication. Rather than terrify and condemn men's consciences, they ought to raise them up and comfort them with the truth.

Let the ministers of the Gospel learn from Paul how to deal with those who have sinned. "Brethren," he says, "if any man be overtaken with a fault, do not aggravate his grief, do not scold him, do not condemn him, but lift him up and gently restore his faith. If you see a brother despondent over a sin he has committed, run up to him, reach out your hand to him, comfort him with the Gospel and embrace him like a mother. When you meet a willful sinner who does not care, go after him and rebuke him sharply." But this is not the treatment for one who has been overtaken by a sin and is sorry. He must be dealt with in the spirit of meekness and not in the spirit of severity. A repentant sinner is not to be given gall and vinegar to drink. 

VERSE 1. Considering thyself, lest thou also be tempted.

This consideration is very much needed to put a stop to the severity of some pastors who show the fallen no mercy. St. Augustine says: "There is no sin which one person has committed, that another person may not commit it also." We stand in slippery places. If we become overbearing and neglect our duty, it is easy enough to fall into sin. In the book entitled "The Lives of Our Fathers," one of the Fathers is reported to have said when informed that a brother had fallen into adultery: "He fell yesterday; I may fall today." Paul therefore warns the pastors not to be too rigorous and unmerciful towards offenders, but to show them every affection, always remembering: "This man fell into sin; I may fall into worse sin. If those who are always so eager to condemn others would investigate themselves they would find that the sins of others are motes in comparison to their own."

"Wherefore let him that thinketh he standeth take heed lest he fall." (I Cor. 10:12.) If David who was a hero of faith and did so many great things for the Lord, could fall so badly that in spite of his advanced age he was overcome by youthful lust after he had withstood so many different temptations with which the Lord had tested his faith, who are we to think that we are more stable? These object lessons of God should convince us that of all things God hates pride.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Oct 6, 2006)

James,

I like your post; it brings up mixed feelings that I have for my Lutheran brothers. My issue with the Evangelical Lutheran Church is that they do not believe in the Inerrancy of Scripture. I believe that Luther did believe in the Infallability of Scripture. The ELCA is teaching false doctrine and they are in error, I can not see it any other way. With my comments here you could say that I am a man that is Just full of "pride" And that now I have fallen into sin by judging them. I should have pity for them. They display no remorse or contrition whatsoever. In fact they are rather prideful in their liberalism. And quite condeming of someone who upholds a high view of Scripture. The students at this college are being taught that there are errors in the Scripture! All of this under the guise of a "Christian Lutheran College". Well personally I think that there are a lot of Souls being decieved here, with a belief system that I believe is antiChrist. Doctrine does matter. I do not believe that a Christian can be a relativist. I suppose that I read luther with my own conservative bias'. Maybe he is the founder of Christian Liberalism. I have been reading a lot of Luther lately and I haven't really figured the guy out yet. I still do not understand were "reason" comes into play with his theology. I am starting to look at Melanchthon's Loci communes theologici. I do not know what to think of these "lutheran professors", at this school. They think completely different then I do about Christianity, or I should say their understanding of Luther is different then my understanding of the man. Sometimes when I am reading him like your post it seems that he can at times make "light" of sin. Or it's all about Justification and very little about Sanctification, because I suppose sanctification implies (works). I Like Luther and sometimes I don't understand him. 

I do not know how to mingle and be around liberal theologians, they drive me nuts!! Maybe I should feel different about them or have more compassion but I am not there yet.

Scott

[Edited on 06-07-2006 by Scott Shahan]

[Edited on 06-07-2006 by Scott Shahan]


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 6, 2006)

I must confess that I know little about Lutherans today as I am exposed to them very little in my area. There is one retired Lutheran minister from the Missouri synod that drops in to see me at my business. We have good fellowship together and as far as I can tell he is very conservative. I, like John Bunyan, regard Luther's comments on Galatians as one of the greatest books ever. I really think he had a firm grip on the grace of God.
One must consider I guess the time and background that he came out of. I don't think he makes lite of sin as much as he make devils of legalists. But, alas and anon, all dogs have fleas,
Your servant in Christ
Brother James,
BTW, I lived in S.D. for four years. 77-81. Rapid City. I was in the Air Force stationed at Ellsworth. Loved the place. It reminded me of my beloved Blue Ridge in a way.

[Edited on 10-6-2006 by Blueridge reformer]


----------



## Scott Shahan (Oct 6, 2006)

This is what the ELCA teaches concerning Scripture.

http://www.elca.org/questions/Results.asp?recid=16


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 6, 2006)

It looks to me that they have parted company with Mr. Luther.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 6, 2006)

Have you ever checked out this Lutheran brother at the Gospel Plow? Pretty interesting page.

http://users.frii.com/gosplow/about.html


----------

